# URGENT help needed in S.FL



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I received an email from my friend who runs the Folke Peterson Wildlife Center in Palm Beach. It is a devastating situation for all of us down here as the center has to shut down due to financial problems. All animals have to go. My friend has worked so hard to keep the place up and never put any animal that could be saved to sleep and now she is faced with this terrible situation. 
She asked me to help with the pigeons. There are about fourty, mostly fancys, kings, homers. I don't have pics yet, I will tell her to send some for those who are interested.
Please, if you can take some or know of anybody who would or any organization who could take in as many as possible that would save some lives.

Reti


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Reti, I'm so sorry that the center has to be closed. Maybe you should post also on Starling Talk, you never know if someone can help out there. I know there are alot of members in Florida and it can't hurt. If you need the box that you sent me, I can ship it back to you. It breaks my heart just thinking about the situation. mindy


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Ugh, what a terrible thing to happen to these poor people and animals. Why are there so many animals that need help and never enough homes.  I hope they are able to find homes. What a terrible shame.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This is so very sad, Reti. If any of these birds are banded with potentially traceable bands, please get the band info to me ASAP .. I will do all I can to "kick butt" with the banding organizations to take care of their own. For the ferals and unbanded ones, then post here, and we'll do the best we can.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh....Reti, I'm so sorry....what a terrible situation..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I will adopt a few fancies, just let me know what they are, may be interested in some of the homers too perhaps, would like see pics of the homers though.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Reti, I know your busy. I'm going to post on starling talk and hoping some people can help out, I'll forward there email address to your email address. I hope I'm not overstepping my boundries I just want to help in someway. I posted in the birds needing homes forum and other birds rescued forum. I hope this can help. min


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you all so much.
I just got home from work and will email Vered (my friend) to get the band numbers and pics.
Mindy, thank you so much, you saved me a lot of time as I am working 6 days back to back with one day off only in between.
The other animals should be easier to place in different wildlife centers but no center that we know off takes pigeons. Poor babies, they are not wanted by anybody (except us). I hope they will never know that awful truth.

Thank you again. You guys are so wonderful.

Reti


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

*Folke Peterson wildlife center/CLOSING*

I posted on starling talk and on the squirrel board about this center closing and the pigeons needing homes. They have a question on The squirrel board and i don't feel, since I'm a new pigeon owner myself that I can answer it. They want to know why can't the pigeons be released? Any comments would be helpful so I can give them an answer. Thank you mindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Mindy said:


> I posted on starling talk and on the squirrel board about this center closing and the pigeons needing homes. They have a question on The squirrel board and i don't feel, since I'm a new pigeon owner myself that I can answer it. They want to know why can't the pigeons be released? Any comments would be helpful so I can give them an answer. Thank you mindy


Are these feral pigeons? Banded pigeons? Fancy pigeons?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That is such a shame. I know there are others that are in jeopardy of closing too, due to a major decline in donations.
It would be helpful to know, as Renee asked, just what kind of Pigeons they are talking about.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> That is such a shame. I know there are others that are in jeopardy of closing too, due to a major decline in donations.
> It would be helpful to know, as Renee asked, just what kind of Pigeons they are talking about.


I thought we had a post about this but couldn't find it until just now. Releasing the birds sounds out of the question.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=37140


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Mindy said:


> I posted on starling talk and on the squirrel board about this center closing and the pigeons needing homes. They have a question on The squirrel board and i don't feel, since I'm a new pigeon owner myself that I can answer it. *They want to know why can't the pigeons be released? Any comments would be helpful so I can give them an answer. *Thank you mindy


In other words, these are not feral pigeons and used to the wild, they are mostly fancy pigeons (according to Reti) and have homes, but they are lost/given up, domestic born and raised. They don't know how to forage for themselves. I think there is also a law about releasing the ferals.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you and I will inform the squirrel board on what you guys just told me, thank you. mindy


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Well Im in Ocala, FL and would be willing to help in anyway I can. Please let me know or send me an IM. ~Brian


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Im in Ocala, FL and would be willing to help in anyway I can. Send me an IM and we will go form there.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you Timber. That is so great you are willing to help.

I think you can't release ferals back into the wild. But some might also have disabilities.
I have two ferals I adopted last year from the center. One is very friendly, probalby hand raised and then released. This bird, his name is Friendly landed on someone's shoulder and refused to leave, he was starved. The other one has a bad wing.

Most are fancy pigeons, so they can't be released.

Anyways, I am emailing Vered and don't get a reply. I hate when this happens, trying to help somebody and then they dissapear. I now she is busy, but... oh well. I will call her at the center tomorrow.

Thank you Mindy and everyone.

Reti


----------



## Naturesgift (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey Reti *hugs* If I can be of ANY help let me know.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Naturesgift said:


> Hey Reti *hugs* If I can be of ANY help let me know.


Thank you so much.

Reti


----------



## Naturesgift (Nov 29, 2006)

If I could get help getting them here I could help you with a several.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Could this be combined with Reti's original thread?


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes,you can combine them. I'm sorry, I should have just asked the question on her thread. I don't know what I was thinking. Sorry again. mindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Mindy said:


> Yes,you can combine them. I'm sorry, I should have just asked the question on her thread. I don't know what I was thinking. Sorry again. mindy


It's not your fault. When a Mod sees this, they'll take care of it, no problem. The question you asked turned out to be a very important one, so WHERE it was asked isn't important as the fact that you DID ask.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Some of the birds you can see in the pics in my album.
They are beautiful birds and look very healthy.


Reti


----------



## Naturesgift (Nov 29, 2006)

Simply gorgeous! let me know whenever everyone is done choosing. Im not Picky I just want to help I just need to know how much $$ I have to raise.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you everybody who helped out with this.
Timber, thank you for taking in so many birds. Hope you are enjoying them.

All birds have been placed exept for 8 wild juvenile ferals who will be released in a safe place in Broward. I am taking them to their new home today where a friend will do a soft release in her yard. They will have food and water twice a day and many places to roost.


Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti,

 I'm so glad to hear they will all have homes, and the ferals will be released in a good location with food and water.

Thank you for everything you did and all your time spent on this project. Also, my thank you to those who gave forever homes to these birds.

Thank you also for the update.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a happy update, Reti! I'm so glad everything worked out. Many thanks to you and to Timber!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh my, I forgot to thank Mindy. She took 10 for her neighbour but got "stuck" herself with four.
I am very relieved that it worked out and all birdies are placed in safe homes. 
As for the ferals, they are in a large cage and can watch the flock for a few days. But they were eager to join the flock right this afternoon.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Reti said:


> Oh my, I forgot to thank Mindy. She took 10 for her neighbour but got "stuck" herself with four.
> Reti


Many thanks to Mindy also! Terrific job all the way around!

Terry


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank you Reti for spear heading this massive project. I know it was a drive for you but again "Thanks" for everything. My son loves the birds! If I can be of any help in the future, please let me know. R/Brian


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you Timber.
It was very nice to meet you.
I am glad your son likes the birds.

Reti


----------

